# Bluescreen Gebietsschema-ID: 1031 Windows 7 64bit



## Kytyzow (10. Juli 2013)

Abend,

seit einem Monat oder so bekomme ich immer wieder (3-4 mal schon) einen Bluescreen. Ein mal bei Videowiedergabe und die anderen male einfachso mittendrin.
Ich habe einen Notebook:

Acer Aspire 5755G
i7 2670QM
4GB Ram
GT540M

Stasi Google hat mir da bissle bei der Problemlösung geholfen, aber so ganz habe ich das noch nicht gelöst. Mit dem Program WhoCrashed habe ich den "Übeltätet" ausgemacht. Wie es aussieht ist der [FONT=Segoe UI,  Arial]ntoskrnl.exe kaputt oder sowas.[/FONT]

Auszug
[FONT=Segoe UI,  Arial]_*On Tue 09.07.2013 18:50:06  GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
This  was probably caused by the following module: [FONT=Segoe UI,  Arial]ntkrnlmp.exe[/FONT] (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0) 
Bugcheck code:  0xA (0xFFFFF800C6C33F88, 0x2, 0x0, 0xFFFFF80002A9C4E9)
Error: [FONT=Segoe UI,  Arial]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL[/FONT]
Bug check description: This  indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory  at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug  and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place  in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that  cannot be identified at this time. _
[/FONT]

Das bringt mich eigentlich nicht viel weiter, auser dass ich jetzt einen Namen habe. Mit dem Programm MEMTest wurde mein Ram Speicher drei Stunden kontrolliert, alles funktioniert. Kann mir da jemand vlt. einen Ansatz geben wo ich weiter gucken soll?


----------



## KonterSchock (10. Juli 2013)

meld dich bei dem (simpel1970) der wird dir bestimmt weiter helfen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/member.php?u=31397


----------



## Kytyzow (10. Juli 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Juli 2013)

Hi Kytyzow,

WhoCrased, Bluescreenview und Co. arbeiten zu oberflächlich, um mit 100%iger Sicherheit mögliche Treiberprobleme auszumachen. Hierfür wäre eine Auswertung mit den Debugging Tools besser.

Ausgangspunkt für die Auswertung sind die Dump-Dateien, die beim auftreten des Bluescreens angelegt werden.
In deinem Fall wurde ein vollständiges Kernelspeicherabbild angelegt: _crash dump file: C:\Windows\*memory.dmp*_
Die Auswertung des Debuggers kann Aufschluss darüber geben, ob die Abstürze durch fehlerhafte Treiber ausgelöst werden.

Der Vorteil von dem vollständigen Kernelspeicherabbild wird bereits im Namen angedeutet: Vollständig! Hier werden alle relevanten Daten (des Kernels) in der Dump gespeichert (keine Angst...Passwörter, private Daten, etc werden in der Dump nicht gespeichert).
Der Nachteil: Die Dump wird mal locker mehrere hundert MB groß und kann nicht direkt hier im Forum als "Bilderupload" hochgeladen werden.
Weiterer Nachteil: Die Dumps werden (wegen der Größe) standardmäßig überschrieben, es besteht daher nur eine Dump Datei.

Lange Rede...
Lade das vollständige Kernelspeicherabbild in SkyDrive oder Drobbox hoch und poste hier den Link zu der Datei.

Anschließend gehe in die erweiterten Systemeinstellungen und ändere die Einstellung des Kernelspeicherabbildes auf "kleines Speicherabbild" (=Minidump). Die Minidumps werden nur ein paar hundert kb groß und können hier direkt hochgeladen werden. Für eine Auswertung reichen die Minidumps auch i.d.R. aus.

Zu den Einstellungen kommst du über die Systemsteuerung -> erweiterte Systemeinstellungen -> Erweitert -> [Starten und Wiederherstellen] - Einstellungen.
Dort änderst du dein Eintrag unter "Debuginformationen speichern" auf "kleines Speicherabbild".
Der Speicherpfad (Sicherungsdatei) ändert sich mit der Umstellung automatisch auf "%SystemRoot&\Minidumps". 
Darunter den Haken bei "vorhandene Datei überschreiben" raus machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab sofort werden bei einem Bluescreen Minidumps angelegt, welche im Verzeichnis C:\Windows\Minidumps abgelegt werden.
Sobald wieder ein Bluescreen auftritt zippst du die neu angelegte Minidump (mit WinZIP einpacken) und lädst die Datei hier im Forum hoch (bilderupload).

Warum ich die ganzen Minidumps haben will? Oftmals ist die Auswertung einer Dump Datei nicht ausreichend, um ein Treiberfehler eindeutig auszumachen (das Speicherabbild stellt nur eine Momentaufnahme dar), bzw. um evtl. auf Hardwareprobleme schließen zu können. Das Auswerten mehrere Dumps soll hier eine bessere Gewissheit bringen, bzw. einen ausgemachten Treiberfehler bestätigen.

Wenn zu irgendeinem Punkt fragen bestehen...immer her damit


----------



## Kytyzow (11. Juli 2013)

Gutem Morgen,

danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Nach dem Bluescreen und anschließendem Neustart habe ich diese Meldung bekommen:

_Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:    a
  BCP1:    FFFFF800C6C33F88
  BCP2:    0000000000000002
  BCP3:    0000000000000000
  BCP4:    FFFFF80002A9C4E9
  OS Version:    6_1_7601
  Service Pack:    1_0
  Product:    256_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\070913-9734-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Filip\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-13915-0.sysdata.xml

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
Datenschutzbestimmungen für Windows 7 - Microsoft Windows

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt_

Unter dem Link habe ich nur eine kleine Dumpdatei gefunden, also keine große. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe habe mich gerade nicht Dümmer als ich bin angestellt und das die richtige Datei ist.


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Juli 2013)

Passt, das ist (sind) die Dateien, die ich haben wollte.

Die Auswertung dieser Dump brachte allerdings keine Anhaltspunkte auf ein Treiberproblem.
Hier kann man nur einen (Speicher-) Seitenfehler im Nonpaged-Pool (virtuelle Speicheradressen) erkennen. Der Lesezugriff auf diesen Adressraum brachte den PC zum Absturz.



> IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
> An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
> interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high. This is usually
> caused by drivers using improper addresses.
> ...


 
Das kann somit so gut wie alles mögliche sein und bringt uns leider erst mal nicht wirklich weiter.

Fangen wir mal mit dem RAM Test an. Welche Version von Memtest hast du für den Test genommen und wo hast du ihn laufen lassen (im Betriebssystem, oder außerhalb des Betriebssystems -> über Boot-CD oder Boot-USB Stick)?

Poste bitte ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Memory und SPD), sowie einen Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo.

Sammle auch weiterhin die Dumps und lade sie hier hoch.


----------



## Kytyzow (11. Juli 2013)

CrystalDiskInfo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPUID CPU-Z



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MemTest hat die Version 4.0, geladen von chip.de
Ich werde heute die ganze Nacht den Test durchlaufen lassen. Mal gucken was sich daraus ergibt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Juli 2013)

Nimm für den RAM Test die aktuellste Version von Memtest86+: Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool
Führe die RAM Prüfung außerhalb von Windows durch - z.B. mittels der USB Key Version -> diese auf einen USB Stick einrichten (USB Key Version runterladen, entpacken starten, USB Stick auswählen, anschließend den Rechner über den USB Stick booten).

Bezüglich der SSD kannst du überprüfen, ob du eine Corsair Force dieser Serie hast: 
http://www.planet3dnow.de/cgi-bin/newspub/viewnews.cgi?id=1307525714


----------



## Kytyzow (12. Juli 2013)

Nach ca. 12 Stunden keine Fehler gefunden. Heute Nacht werde ich die Überprüfung ausserhalb von OS durchführen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ups, meine SSD gehört zu der fehlerhaften Gruppe! Die muss ich wohl einschicken und auf eine andere warten. Ich kann mich noch errinern, dass ich am Anfang mit der Festplatte Probleme hatte, dann habe ich einfach eine neue Firmware drauf gespielt und dann gings eigentlich.

Den Ram Test werde ich heute Nach trotzdem durchführen wie du oben beschrieben hast.


----------



## Kytyzow (12. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So hab den Test gerade gemacht. Nichts ungewöhnliches.

Notebook ist an Monitor angeschlossen, also nicht wundern ^^


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Juli 2013)

27min ist etwas zu kurz für den RAM Test. Dieser sollte mind. 4-6 Std. laufen.


----------



## Kytyzow (16. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab's heute bissle länger getestet. Alles passt. Gibt es vlt auch so einen Test für die GPU?


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Juli 2013)

Von Intel gibt es einen Tool, welches die CPU und die darauf befindliche GPU Einheit testet: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=19792
Ein weiteres Tool für die Graphic (allgemein) wäre das hier: Video Memory Stress Test - Download - COMPUTER BILD

Wenn du zwischenzeitlich wieder Abstürze hattest, lade bitte die aktuellsten Dumps hier hoch.


----------



## Kytyzow (12. August 2013)

So, es war die letzte Zeit ruhig. Aber jetzt habe ich noch eine DUMP Datei. Guck sie dir bitte auch noch an.

Video Memory Stress Test habe ich auch gemacht, alles im grünen Bereich. Der Intel Test ist auch ohne Zwischenfälle gelaufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (26. August 2013)

Das war nun ein Stop 0xF4 Fehler. Ein typscher Fehler, der bei Problemen mit der Festplatte (Systemplatte) auftreten kann. Erst recht typisch für Sandforce-Controller SSDs

Ist der Bluescreen zufällig nach einem Standby aufgetreten?

Gibt es zwischenzeitlich weitere Dumps?


----------



## Kytyzow (26. August 2013)

Ich bin zur zeit nicht viel am Notebook deswegen kommen die Dumps nicht denke ich mal. 
Und Ja, der aktuelle Bluescreen kam nach einem StandBy.

Die Sache mit der SSD. Hatte Corsair angeschrieben gehabt, wegen der Rückrufaktion. Naja, sie schreiben das die Bluescreens von anderen Komponenten stammen können...


----------



## simpel1970 (26. August 2013)

Teste die Standby Funktion ein paar mal. Treten die Stop 0xF4 Fehler häufiger auf, liegt es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit an der SSD.
Solltest du eine entsprechende Festplatte (2,5") haben, kannst du in dem Fall auch das System auf die HDD klonen und anschließend wieder ausgiebig das System in den Standby schicken. Treten die Probleme dann nicht mehr auf, liegt es eindeutig an der SSD.
Diese Beobachtung, bzw. die Vorgehensweise kannst du dann auch Corsair mitteilen. Der Austausch sollte dann ohne weiteres erfolgen.


----------



## Kytyzow (18. November 2013)

Es war lange Zeit ruhig. Jetzt ich komm Heim und will mein Notebook anmachen und voilà! 

Meiner Meunung nach ist das eindeutig die HHD oder?

Und das beste zum Schluss. Die Garantie ist am 16.11 abgelaufen! Toll wie so manch von uns an der Nase herumgeführt wird.


----------



## Sepulzera (19. November 2013)

Kytyzow schrieb:


> Und das beste zum Schluss. Die Garantie ist am 16.11 abgelaufen! Toll wie so manch von uns an der Nase herumgeführt wird.


Hast dich doch schon vor dem 16.11 gemeldet, also immernoch Garantie.


----------



## Kytyzow (19. November 2013)

Sepulzera schrieb:


> Hast dich doch schon vor dem 16.11 gemeldet, also immernoch Garantie.



Ich verstehe nicht ganz. Wieso soll ich nach Ablauf von zwei Jahren eine Garantie haben? xD


----------



## Sepulzera (19. November 2013)

Kytyzow schrieb:


> Die Sache mit der SSD. Hatte Corsair angeschrieben gehabt, wegen der Rückrufaktion. Naja, sie schreiben das die Bluescreens von anderen Komponenten stammen können...


Dachte du meintest damit, dass du einen Garantiefall gemeldet hast. Weil dann könntest du es immernoch über Garantie probieren. Aber sehe gerade, dass schon wieder fast 3 Monate rum sind....also viel Glück dann


----------



## Noooobie (24. Dezember 2013)

Hallo habe einen ähnlichen Fehler. Ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen oder mir zumindest sagen wo das Problem liegt 

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:	BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:	9f
  BCP1:	0000000000000003
  BCP2:	FFFFFA80085CCA10
  BCP3:	FFFFF8000447F3D8
  BCP4:	FFFFFA800A79F7A0

Wäre euch echt dankbar!
Achja und ein schönes Weihnachtsfest euch allen!


----------



## Negev (18. April 2014)

Hab mir ein System zusammengestellt und bekomm die selben Bluescreens... bin natürlich völlig ratlos.

Mein System:
CPU Xeon 1230v3
GPU R9 290
MB Gigabyte H87-HD3
Ram 8,00GB Dual Kanal DDR3 @ 665MHz
SSD 111GB Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120G

Könnte sich jemand die .dmp Datei anschauen? Wäre wirklich dankbar...
Hab vor knapp 6 Tagen mein System neu installiert. Eben is'es wieder passiert.


----------



## simpel1970 (18. April 2014)

Das ist ein Stop 0xa01 Fehler, der durch den Grafikkartentreiber ausgelöst wurde. Ursache für diesen Fehler ist regelmäßig die Grafikkarte, bzw. der Grafikkartentreiber.

Wann treten die Bluescreens auf? (nur beim Zocken, im Idle, beim Surfen...)
Welcher ATI Treiber ist installiert (genaue Versionsnummer)?


----------



## Negev (18. April 2014)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Wann treten die Bluescreens auf? (nur beim Zocken, im Idle, beim Surfen...)


Hatte Guild Wars 2 (Spiel) offen und nebenher war ich auf Youtube unterwegs.



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Welcher ATI Treiber ist installiert (genaue Versionsnummer)?


Treiberversion 13.251.0.0

EDIT:
13.251.0.0 
Entschuldigung


----------



## simpel1970 (18. April 2014)

Warum nicht die aktuellste 13er Version des Treibers? AMD Radeon

Die aktuellen ATIs fallen sehr oft in Foren mit diesem Problem auf (Stop 0xA01 Fehler bei Flash -> YouTube).
Ob das Problem mit einer aktuelleren Treiberversion gelöst wird, bleibt abzuwarten (schließlich sind ja die "Problemkarten" nur ein verschwindend kleiner Prozentsatz am Gesamtbestand). Aber den aktuellsten Treiber würde ich schon testen.


----------



## Negev (18. April 2014)

Hab schon die 13er... (siehe EDIT). Sorry wegen dem wirrwarr...

Nun wenn das nicht an mir liegt oder an der Qualität/Funktion meiner Hardware, muss ich das wohl hinnehmen?
Gibts schon Erfahrungswerte mit der Beta (14.xx)?


----------



## simpel1970 (18. April 2014)

Teste vor dem BetaTreiber, ob die Probleme bleiben, wenn du den Grafikartentakt absenkst (Core- und Memtakt um mind. 200mhz absenken).
Wenn es dann Fehlerfrei läuft, Takt wieder rauf und den Betatreiber testen.

Sollte es nur mit abgesenkten Takt stabil bleiben, würde ich die Karte reklamieren.

Das Problem mit dem Flashplayer kann auch umgangen werden, wenn du im Flashplayer die Hardwarebeschleunigung deaktivierst (die Berechnungen werden dann von der CPU und nicht mehr von der GPU vorgenommen).


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (19. April 2014)

Hallo. Ich habe auch mal reingeschaut. Auf die Schnelle sehe ich in der Liste der geladenen Treiber das ein und andere was mir komisch vorkommt:


```
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00e10000 fffff880`00e67000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 10:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`02e1c000 fffff880`02ea5000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Sep 28 03:09:07 2013 (52462C33)
fffff880`05000000 fffff880`05016000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Tue Jul 14 02:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`01264000 fffff880`0126f000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 17:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`02e0f000 fffff880`02e17000   AppleCharger AppleCharger.sys Tue Feb 19 05:17:09 2013 (5122FCC5)
fffff880`08a71000 fffff880`08a7c000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Tue Jul 14 02:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00e70000 fffff880`00e79000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 01:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00dcf000 fffff880`00df9000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Aug 05 03:02:45 2013 (51FEF9B5)
fffff880`0504a000 fffff880`051a2000   athrx    athrx.sys    Tue Jun 09 20:06:49 2009 (4A2EA4B9)
fffff880`04e15000 fffff880`04e30000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Wed Sep 25 02:23:49 2013 (52422D15)
fffff880`0f27b000 fffff880`0ff6b000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Fri Dec 06 22:19:43 2013 (52A23F6F)
fffff880`04af5000 fffff880`04b95000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Fri Dec 06 21:21:45 2013 (52A231D9)
fffff960`00820000 fffff960`00881000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04407000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`044ce000 fffff880`044df000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Jul 14 01:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0598c000 fffff880`059aa000   bowser   bowser.sys   Wed Feb 23 05:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00600000 fffff960`00627000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`047ca000 fffff880`047f4000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 10:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00e79000 fffff880`00f39000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 14:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`011ca000 fffff880`011fa000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 10:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00cf3000 fffff880`00d51000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Jul 14 01:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0110c000 fffff880`0117e000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Aug 01 17:48:07 2012 (50194FB7)
fffff880`051e2000 fffff880`051f2000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 11:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`04e30000 fffff880`04e3e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Tue Jul 14 02:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`044b0000 fffff880`044ce000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 10:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e0f000   discache discache.sys Tue Jul 14 01:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`017e6000 fffff880`017fc000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Jul 14 01:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0ffd5000 fffff880`0fff7000   drmk     drmk.sys     Fri Oct 04 04:16:30 2013 (524E24FE)
fffff880`0f25f000 fffff880`0f272000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Jul 14 01:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`044df000 fffff880`04799000   dump_iaStorA dump_iaStorA.sys Fri Aug 02 03:39:52 2013 (51FB0DE8)
fffff880`04dec000 fffff880`04df6000   dump_storport dump_storport.sys Tue Feb 04 02:36:25 2014 (52F04419)
fffff880`06be5000 fffff880`06bf1000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 01:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04af4000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Aug 01 09:58:53 2013 (51FA153D)
fffff880`0ff6b000 fffff880`0ffb1000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Wed Apr 10 05:27:15 2013 (5164DC13)
fffff880`012bb000 fffff880`012cf000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Jul 14 01:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0126f000 fffff880`012bb000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 10:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`0162c000 fffff880`01636000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0103a000 fffff880`01074000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Thu Jan 24 04:11:24 2013 (5100A65C)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01849000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Thu Jan 03 04:06:48 2013 (50E4F5C8)
fffff800`033ea000 fffff800`03433000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 14:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`0ffb1000 fffff880`0ffd5000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 11:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`0682b000 fffff880`06844000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Wed Jul 03 06:05:05 2013 (51D3A2F1)
fffff880`06844000 fffff880`0684c080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Wed Jul 03 06:05:04 2013 (51D3A2F0)
fffff880`0681d000 fffff880`0682b000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 11:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`058c3000 fffff880`0598c000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 10:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`0186e000 fffff880`01877000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 10:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`012f6000 fffff880`015b0000   iaStorA  iaStorA.sys  Fri Aug 02 03:39:52 2013 (51FB0DE8)
fffff880`01863000 fffff880`0186e000   iaStorF  iaStorF.sys  Fri Aug 02 03:39:54 2013 (51FB0DEA)
fffff880`051cc000 fffff880`051e2000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Jul 14 01:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00d9b000 fffff880`00da5000   iusb3hcs iusb3hcs.sys Fri Mar 29 13:37:59 2013 (51558B27)
fffff880`0f200000 fffff880`0f25f000   iusb3hub iusb3hub.sys Fri Mar 29 13:36:15 2013 (51558ABF)
fffff880`04c97000 fffff880`04d5a000   iusb3xhc iusb3xhc.sys Fri Mar 29 13:36:19 2013 (51558AC3)
fffff880`04f88000 fffff880`04f97000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Jul 14 01:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0684d000 fffff880`0685b000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 11:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bb4000 fffff800`00bbe000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 17:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`04fa6000 fffff880`04fe9000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 11:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0161b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Sep 25 03:03:28 2013 (52423660)
fffff880`019c9000 fffff880`019f4000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Sep 25 03:20:07 2013 (52423A47)
fffff880`051f2000 fffff880`051f7200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04bc6000 fffff880`04bdb000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04ba3000 fffff880`04bc6000   luafv    luafv.sys    Tue Jul 14 01:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c90000 fffff880`00cdf000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 14:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`04b95000 fffff880`04ba3000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Jul 14 01:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04f97000 fffff880`04fa6000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Jul 14 01:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06bf1000 fffff880`06bfe000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00c5c000 fffff880`00c76000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 10:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`015b0000 fffff880`015f2000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Jan 15 00:55:38 2014 (52D5CE7A)
fffff880`059aa000 fffff880`059c2000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`059c2000 fffff880`059ef000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Wed Apr 27 04:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`07043000 fffff880`07091000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Jul 09 04:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`07091000 fffff880`070b5000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Wed Apr 27 04:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`00c76000 fffff880`00c81000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 11:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`04465000 fffff880`04470000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 01:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00d51000 fffff880`00d5b000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Jul 14 01:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010ae000 fffff880`0110c000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`02fef000 fffff880`02ffa000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Jul 14 01:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01851000 fffff880`01863000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Jul 14 01:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01877000 fffff880`01969000   ndis     ndis.sys     Wed Aug 22 17:11:46 2012 (5034F6B2)
fffff880`0503a000 fffff880`05046000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 14 02:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`05898000 fffff880`058ab000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 11:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`04f03000 fffff880`04f32000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 11:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e15000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 11:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`02f2f000 fffff880`02f3e000   netbios  netbios.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02ea5000 fffff880`02eea000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 10:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01969000 fffff880`019c9000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Nov 26 11:21:01 2013 (5294760D)
fffff880`070b5000 fffff880`070d6000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Thu Mar 06 00:10:25 2014 (5317AEE1)
fffff880`04470000 fffff880`04481000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 01:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02fe3000 fffff880`02fef000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Jul 14 01:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e05000 fffff800`033ea000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Thu Aug 29 03:13:25 2013 (521EA035)
fffff880`0163d000 fffff880`017e6000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Jan 24 02:14:50 2014 (52E1BE8A)
fffff880`047f4000 fffff880`047fd000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`05845000 fffff880`05898000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`02ef3000 fffff880`02f19000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 11:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`051af000 fffff880`051cc000   parport  parport.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00da5000 fffff880`00dba000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 06:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`00d5b000 fffff880`00d8e000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 10:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`0109e000 fffff880`010ae000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Jul 14 01:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0161b000 fffff880`0162c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Jul 14 01:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`070d6000 fffff880`0717c000   peauth   peauth.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04c5a000 fffff880`04c97000   portcls  portcls.sys  Fri Oct 04 03:36:02 2013 (524E1B82)
fffff880`00cdf000 fffff880`00cf3000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Tue Jul 14 03:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`05016000 fffff880`0503a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 11:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04f32000 fffff880`04f4d000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Tue Jul 14 02:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04f4d000 fffff880`04f6e000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 11:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`04f6e000 fffff880`04f88000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02f92000 fffff880`02fe3000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 10:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`0444a000 fffff880`04453000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04453000 fffff880`0445c000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Tue Jul 14 02:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0445c000 fffff880`04465000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Tue Jul 14 02:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0103a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 10:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`058ab000 fffff880`058c3000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04e45000 fffff880`04f03000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Oct 25 11:20:09 2012 (50890449)
fffff880`0685d000 fffff880`06be4500   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Nov 05 12:39:41 2013 (5278D8FD)
fffff880`0717c000 fffff880`07187000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 15:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`04d78000 fffff880`04d84000   serenum  serenum.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02f3e000 fffff880`02f5b000   serial   serial.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01849000 fffff880`01851000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 18:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`08b19000 fffff880`08bb1000   srv      srv.sys      Fri Apr 29 05:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`08ab0000 fffff880`08b19000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Apr 29 05:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`07187000 fffff880`071b8000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Apr 29 05:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01264000   storport storport.sys Tue Feb 04 02:36:50 2014 (52F04432)
fffff880`05046000 fffff880`05047480   swenum   swenum.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01bff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Sep 08 03:11:52 2013 (522BCED8)
fffff880`071b8000 fffff880`071ca000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Wed Oct 03 18:07:26 2012 (506C62BE)
fffff880`044a3000 fffff880`044b0000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 10:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`04481000 fffff880`044a3000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 10:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`04d5c000 fffff880`04d78000   TeeDriverx64 TeeDriverx64.sys Thu Sep 05 20:02:18 2013 (5228C72A)
fffff880`02f7e000 fffff880`02f92000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 12:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00450000 fffff960`0045a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`012cf000 fffff880`012f5000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 11:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04fe9000 fffff880`04ffb000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 11:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`0681d000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Wed Nov 27 02:41:15 2013 (52954DBB)
fffff880`04d5a000 fffff880`04d5be80   USBD     USBD.SYS     Wed Nov 27 02:41:03 2013 (52954DAF)
fffff880`04d84000 fffff880`04d96000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Wed Nov 27 02:41:11 2013 (52954DB7)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c5a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Wed Nov 27 02:41:36 2013 (52954DD0)
fffff880`04d96000 fffff880`04dec000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Wed Nov 27 02:41:11 2013 (52954DB7)
fffff880`00d8e000 fffff880`00d9b000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Tue Jul 14 02:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`04407000 fffff880`04415000   vga      vga.sys      Tue Jul 14 01:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`04415000 fffff880`0443a000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Tue Jul 14 01:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00dba000 fffff880`00dcf000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 10:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0117e000 fffff880`011ca000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 10:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`051a2000 fffff880`051af000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Tue Jul 14 02:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`02f19000 fffff880`02f2f000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`02f5b000 fffff880`02f76000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 11:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`0443a000 fffff880`0444a000   watchdog watchdog.sys Tue Jul 14 01:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00f39000 fffff880`00ffb000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jun 22 05:13:05 2013 (51C51641)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e10000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Thu Jul 26 04:29:04 2012 (5010AB70)
fffff880`02eea000 fffff880`02ef3000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00030000 fffff960`00347000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Feb 07 02:23:07 2014 (52F4357B)
fffff880`00e67000 fffff880`00e70000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Tue Jul 14 01:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
```
 
Das hier ist sehr merkwürdig:


```
fffff880`0717c000 fffff880`07187000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 15:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
```
 
Wenn ich das richtig sehe hast Du Windows 7 SP1 64 Bit, oder?

secdrv.sys von 2006...was macht das auf deinem Rechner?

Dann sind einige deiner Treiber recht alt. Das ist ein Mix aus der originalen Installation und dem SP1. Beispiel:

DX-Treiber aus SP1:


```
fffff880`0ff6b000 fffff880`0ffb1000   dxgmms1    (pdb symbols)          c:\localsymbols\dxgmms1.pdb\93AB163000A844D5BF442A979FB6FF991\dxgmms1.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: dxgmms1.sys
    Mapped memory image file: c:\localsymbols\dxgmms1.sys\5164DC1346000\dxgmms1.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys
    Image name: dxgmms1.sys
    Timestamp:        Wed Apr 10 05:27:15 2013 (5164DC13)
    CheckSum:         00043C9B
    ImageSize:        00046000
    File version:     6.1.7601.18126
    Product version:  6.1.7601.18126
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        3.7 Driver
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     dxgmms1.sys
    OriginalFilename: dxgmms1.sys
    ProductVersion:   6.1.7601.18126
    FileVersion:      6.1.7601.18126 (win7sp1_gdr.130409-1534)
    FileDescription:  DirectX Graphics MMS
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
```
 
DX API Treiber aus 2009:


```
fffff880`06be5000 fffff880`06bf1000   Dxapi      (pdb symbols)          c:\localsymbols\dxapi.pdb\4BFE8521F4EC4DF897444C2E14733F551\dxapi.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: Dxapi.sys
    Mapped memory image file: c:\localsymbols\Dxapi.sys\4A5BC574c000\Dxapi.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\Dxapi.sys
    Image name: Dxapi.sys
    Timestamp:        Tue Jul 14 01:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
    CheckSum:         0001418E
    ImageSize:        0000C000
    File version:     6.1.7600.16385
    Product version:  6.1.7600.16385
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        3.7 Driver
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     dxapi.sys
    OriginalFilename: dxapi.sys
    ProductVersion:   6.1.7600.16385
    FileVersion:      6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
    FileDescription:  DirectX API Driver
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
```
 
Hast Du eine Erklärung für diese Mischung? Ist dein System ein Upgrade? Ich würde ggf. mal eine Neuinstallation ins Auge fassen um das System sauber zu bekommen.


----------



## Negev (19. April 2014)

Baerliner schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Erklärung für diese Mischung? Ist dein System ein Upgrade? Ich würde ggf. mal eine Neuinstallation ins Auge fassen um das System sauber zu bekommen.


 
Wie gesagt hab ich mein System vor wenigen Tagen neu aufgesetzt. Chipsatz-Treiber hab ich von der CD genommen, den Realtek-Treiber aus dem Internet sowie den Aktuellen Grafiktreiber von AMD. Bevor ich irgendwelche Progamme installiert hab, hab ich die Uptates vollständig durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (19. April 2014)

Welches Window jetzt genau?
Was hast Du danach alles installiert?
Trat der Fehler schon gleich nach Neuinstallation auf (also nur Windows + Office Programme)?


----------



## Negev (19. April 2014)

Baerliner schrieb:


> Welches Window jetzt genau?



Windows 7 64 bit SP1



> Was hast Du danach alles installiert?



Installationsreihenfolge:
Windows 7
Chipsatztreiber
Soundtreiber (Realtek)
AMD Catalyst Driver 13.12 / Display Driver ver. 13.251
Updates vollständig durchgeführt
Progamme wie MS Office, Spiele etc.



> Trat der Fehler schon gleich nach Neuinstallation auf (also nur Windows + Office Programme)?



Vor 7 Tagen hab ich mein Rechner neu Aufgesetzt. Erst Gestern hab ich den Bluescreen gehabt. War schon zuvor immer auf Youtube unterwegs... als es passiert is, lief der PC bereits eine längere Zeit und ich hatte GW2(ein Spiel) und Youtube offen.

Ich denke ich werd mal die Treiberversion von Sapphire versuchen. Die liegt in der Version 13.12c vor... warum auch immer?


----------



## nfsgame (19. April 2014)

Was fürn Netzteil sitzt drin?


----------



## Negev (19. April 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Was fürn Netzteil sitzt drin?


 
Dieses hier:
be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (19. April 2014)

Ich habe die Vermutung, dass Du irgendwelche älteren Spiele installiert hast die auf Windows 7 64 Bit Kompatibilitätsprobleme haben. Und das bei dem installieren dieser älteren Software inkompatible Komponenten in dein System kommen die zu diesen Problemen führen (secsrv.sys ist beispielsweise von Macrovision...ein Softkopierschutz).

Liste mal alle Software einzeln auf die Du installiert hast. Vor allem die Spiele.


----------



## Negev (19. April 2014)

Baerliner schrieb:


> Liste mal alle Software einzeln auf die Du installiert hast. Vor allem die Spiele.


 
Hab nur Spiele von Steam, Origin und Battle.net die sollten doch Aktuell sein?! Dann hab ich noch GW2 und EVE Online. Während des spielens hatte ich auch noch nie einen Bluescreen! Bin eigentlich auch voll zufrieden bin meinem System/ meiner Karte. Battlefied 4 alles auf Ultra, läuft wie geschmiert - auch mal 2-3 Stunden.

Neben diesen Spielen hab ich noch MS Office und eine hand voll Freeware wie VLC Lan, Speccy, Gimp... also nix besonderes.

Vor der Neuinstallation hab ich Benchmarks wie 3DMark(Basic), Cinebench oder Prime95 drauf gehabt. Hab damit mein System getestet - alles wunderbar.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (19. April 2014)

Deinstalliere mal die Chipsatztreiber (die Du von CD genommen hast). Und nimm mal die aktuellen von der Seite des MB-Hersteller.

Das schließt eine weitere Störquelle aus.


----------



## simpel1970 (20. April 2014)

Baerliner schrieb:


> Das hier ist sehr merkwürdig:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Hi Baerliner, die Datei gehört zu Microsoft und findet sich auf allen aktuellen Betriebssystemen wieder. Ist alles OK.

Bei DirectX werden ebenfalls "ältere" Komponenten benötigt. Auch ein DirectX 11 fähiges OS benötigt noch DirectX 9 Komponenten.

@Negev: Deaktiviere testweise die Hardwarebeschleunigung im Flash-Player, ob die Probleme bleiben.
 Überprüfe, ob DirectX alle notwendigen Komponenten hat. Dies geht ganz einfach mit dem WebInstaller: http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/system/directx/


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (20. April 2014)

@Simpel1970

Jepp...das habe ich heute auch gesehen. Nach dem aufsetzen des Rechner bei meinem Vater.


----------



## Negev (21. April 2014)

Nachdem @simpel1970 darauf hingewiesen hat, das die Grafikkarte zu hoch Übertaktet sein könnte, hab ich mich über ein defekt des VRAMs bzw. einer "zu hohen" Taktung informiert. 
Ist das der Fall, treten auch Artefakte also Grafikfehler auf.

Tatsächlich habe ich schon unter Firefox Grafikfehler beobachtet. In der rechte oberen Ecke erscheinen manchmal dunkel(blau)-gräuliche rechtecke. Zuerst hab ich dem Fehler keine große beachtung geschenkt und es als Progammfehler hingenommen. Aber nachdem was ich recherchiert hab, ist das auf den VRAM zurückzuführen.

Gibt es für die Grafikfehler und den Bluescreens noch andere gründe, als eine mangelhafte- oder defekte Grafikkarte?


----------



## simpel1970 (22. April 2014)

In erster Linie betrifft das natürlich die Grafikkarte selbst. Die Anzeichen sind regelmäßig sehr zuverlässig. Ich konnte Grafikfehler allerdings auch schon bei fehlerhaften RAM ausmachen. Motherboard und Netzteil kämen ggf. auch noch in Betracht, allerdings sind das wohl eher die Ausnahmen.

Einfachster Test...Grafikkarte in einen anderen Rechner einbauen.
Sofern kein adäquater Rechner zur Verfügung steht...Grafikkarte heruntertakten.

In einem aktuellen Fall konnte ein User die Probleme beseitigen, in dem der den Mindestakt der Grafikkarte erhöhte (Default min-Takt: 300mhz; wurde erhöht auf 500mhz). Zusätzlicher Effekt (der ebenfalls für die Beseitigung der Probleme in Frage kommt): Die Karte senkt die Spannung nun nicht mehr auf den niedrigsten P-State.

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1326277&page=5&p=15582827#post15582827

 Edit: bist du JohnNash vom Computerbaseforum?
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1339963


----------



## Negev (22. April 2014)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> In einem aktuellen Fall konnte ein User die Probleme beseitigen, in dem der den Mindestakt der Grafikkarte erhöhte (Default min-Takt: 300mhz; wurde erhöht auf 500mhz). Zusätzlicher Effekt (der ebenfalls für die Beseitigung der Probleme in Frage kommt): Die Karte senkt die Spannung nun nicht mehr auf den niedrigsten P-State.
> 
> Sporadische Abstuerze BSOD 0xa0000001 Win8.1 x64 - Seite 5 - ComputerBase Forum



Was ich einfach nicht begreife ist:
Ich hab 3DMark drüber laufen lassen. In Fire Strike 1.1 erreicht die Karte 8924 Punkte. Vergleichbar mit anderen Testergebnissen. Grafikfehler konnte ich nicht beobachten. 



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Edit: bist du JohnNash vom Computerbaseforum?



Ja


----------



## simpel1970 (22. April 2014)

Deine Grafikkarte hat verschiedene Power Zustände (P-States). Z.b. 2D, 2D Last, 3D, 3D Last. 
Je nach Zustand ist im Bios der Grafikkarte ein bestimmter Wert für den Takt und der Versorgungsspannung hinterlegt.
3D Mark lastet die Grafikkarte aus, sie taktet daher im höchsten P-State und wird mit der höchsten Spannung versorgt.
Die Ergebnisse unter Last sagen aber nun nicht aus, dass die Karte auch ohne Last (in anderen P-States) Problemlos läuft.

Ist auch ein bisschen mit der CPU Übertaktung zu vergleichen, bei dem viele User sich wundern warum das übertaktete System beim Surfen instabil ist, obwohl es 12 Stunden mit Prime95 (also Vollast mit max. Spannung) ohne Probleme läuft.

In manchen Fällen tritt das Problem auch nicht mehr auf, wenn die max. Taktfrequenz heruntergedreht wird (also auch hier die Grafikkarte um mind. eine P-State reduziert wird). In diesem Fall liegt es dann offensichtlich nicht an einer zu niedrigen Mindestspannung. Möglicherweise dann an einer zu niedrigen Maximalspannung? Oder verkraftet die Karte die zu hohe Bandbreite der Spannungswechsel nicht? Oder kann sogar das Netzteil des PC keine stabile Spannung bieten?

Eine Lösung für das Problem konnte ich noch nirgends entdecken. Nur Möglichkeiten, wie man das Problem umgeht (Hardwarebeschleunigung deaktivieren, Mindesttakt erhöhen, Maximaltakt reduzieren).


----------



## Negev (23. April 2014)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Deine Grafikkarte hat verschiedene Power Zustände (P-States). Z.b. 2D, 2D Last, 3D, 3D Last.


 
Gibt es irgendwelche Benchmark-Programme mit denen ich den 2D(Last) Modus testen kann?
Meine Karte läuft ja im 3D(Last) Modus wohl Stabil.

Heute haben sich wieder Grafikfehler in Firefox gezeigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab jetzt den neusten Treiber installiert - ist allerdings ne Betaversion, nunja.
Bis sich die nächsten Fehler zeigen, vergehen womöglich einige Tage.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. April 2014)

Benchmark Programme für 2D Last wären mir jetzt nicht bekannt, aber wie siehts mit Flash-Videos aus?


----------



## Negev (23. April 2014)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Benchmark Programme für 2D Last wären mir jetzt nicht bekannt, aber wie siehts mit Flash-Videos aus?


 
Wie gesagt, der Bluescreen tritt sehr selten auf und der Grafikfehler in Firefox noch seltener...

Hab versuch einen Bluescreen zu provozieren indem ich ein wechsel zwischen die P-States bewirkt habe. 
Hab also ein Spiel geöffnet und ein Video via Flash über den Firefox laufen lassen. Dabei hab ich das Spiel immer mal wieder Minimiert und den Flash-Player laufen lassen. Dann hab ich das Video wieder gestoppt und das Spiel maximiert.

Ohne Probleme konnte ich so zwischen 2D, 2D Last und 3D wechseln.

Wat dümmeres fiel mir zum testen nicht ein . Denn eigentlich ich bin viel auf Youtube unterwegs.


----------



## simpel1970 (24. April 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Wat dümmeres fiel mir zum testen nicht ein . Denn eigentlich ich bin viel auf Youtube unterwegs.



Was schlaueres wäre/ist mir auch nicht eingefallen! 
 Bei den P-States hast du noch die volle Range? (Also noch nichts am Takt verändert)


----------



## Negev (24. April 2014)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Bei den P-States hast du noch die volle Range? (Also noch nichts am Takt verändert)


 
Hab an meiner Karte nix gedreht.
In 2D kam die Karte auf 150/300, 2D Last (?) ca. 300-991/1300 und 3D (Last) ca. 991-1000/1300. 

Heute hatte ich zwei Bluescreens. Den ersten während ich ein Video mit dem HTML-Player angeschaut hab. Den Zweiten nachdem Neustart (Hab abermals den HTM-Player gestartet bzw selbes Video). Hab men Rechner dann komplett ausgeschaltet, seitem funktioniert alles wieder.

Ich werde die Karte zurückschicken... und hoffe das Alternete mir nicht all zu viel stress macht. Da hab ich jetzt schon bange...

Ich hoffe nur, das wirklich die Grafikkarte dran schuld ist, nicht etwa doch das Netzteil (be quiet 530w)


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (24. April 2014)

Wenn Du die Karte einschickst und die deine Dump-Dateien anfordern kann es schwierig werden, da in dem Dump zu sehen ist, dass Du den Beta-Treiber verwendet hast.

Installiere das CCC 13.12. Wenn es dann zu einem Bluescreen führt kannst die Karte einsenden weil sie mit dem offiziellen Treiber crasht.

Es ist jetzt auch ein 0x7e Stopcode.


----------



## Negev (24. April 2014)

Bis Gestern hatte ich den CCC 13.12 drauf... damit kam es eben zu Bluescreens (wie der vom 18.04.) und Grafikfehlern (wie der am 23.04.). Darauf hin hab ich es mal mit dem neuesten Beta-Treiber Versucht. Mit diesem bekam ich heute wieder zwei Bluescreens.

Den Beta-Treiber hab ich von der AMD-HP bezogen. Ist also schon offiziell.


----------



## simpel1970 (24. April 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, das wirklich die Grafikkarte dran schuld ist, nicht etwa doch das Netzteil (be quiet 530w)



Umgehe den untersten P-State (mittels höherer Mindestfrequenz). Wenn die Abstürze dann ausbleiben, wird es sehr wahrscheinlich nicht am Netzteil liegen (da ja die max. Spannungslast gleich bleibt).


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (24. April 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Bis Gestern hatte ich den CCC 13.12 drauf... damit kam es eben zu Bluescreens (wie der vom 18.04.) und Grafikfehlern (wie der am 23.04.). Darauf hin hab ich es mal mit dem neuesten Beta-Treiber Versucht. Mit diesem bekam ich heute wieder zwei Bluescreens.
> 
> Den Beta-Treiber hab ich von der AMD-HP bezogen. Ist also schon offiziell.



Da es ein BETA-Treiber ist werden die GraKa Hersteller kaum Fehler akzeptieren die unter Verwendung von denen passieren.


----------



## Negev (14. Mai 2014)

Der Defekt wurde bestätigt... jetzt bin ich nur gespannt was die mit der Karte anstellen?
Man hat mir mehrere male gesagt, dass man die Karte versuchen würde zu "reparieren" bzw. das es bei Grafikkarten generell so gehandhabt wird.

Ich kann mir unter so einer Reparatur garnix vorstellen... sitzt da einer dran und lötet die mangelhaften VRAMs raus? 
Oder wird nen neues BIOS draufspielt wobei die, die Karte heruntertakten bzw. die Karte am ende (noch) mehr Strom verbraucht?

Bereue es wirklich das ich die Grafikkarte nicht in den ersten beiden Wochen zurückschicken konnte...


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Mai 2014)

Da wird i.d.R. nichts repariert. Der Händler schickt die Karte zum Hersteller...fertig.

Teste aber bitte vorher noch eine Bios Einstellung (falls noch nicht geschehen):

"M.I.T." Menü -> Miscellaneous Settings -> PEG Gen3 Slot Configuration -> [Gen2] einstellen.
Änderungen abspeichern -> testen, ob die Abstürze noch auftreten.


----------



## Negev (14. Mai 2014)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Der Händler schickt die Karte zum Hersteller...fertig.


 
Was schon geschehn ist. 
In diesem zusammenhang wurde mir eben erklärt das der Hersteller versuchen würde, die Karte zu reparieren. Nunja mal schaun...


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Mai 2014)

Achso, die Karte ist schon unterwegs.


----------



## mrfl0ppy (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo Simpel 1970....

Ich hätte hier mal einen fehlercode und die minidump datei unter dem link.
Vielleicht kannst du dir diese mal anschauen. Ich hab auf dem Laptop immer wieder abstürze wenn er mal paar stunden an ist.
Währen ich daran arbeite war bis jetzt noch kein bluescreen. 

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:	BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:	9f
  BCP1:	0000000000000003
  BCP2:	FFFFFA8004A7EA10
  BCP3:	FFFFF80000BA2748
  BCP4:	FFFFFA8004AA7AB0
  OS Version:	6_1_7601
  Service Pack:	1_0
  Product:	256_1


Hochladen.to Dateien - Files kostenlos hochladen - The number one click file host 


vielen dank schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo mrfl0ppy,

die Auswertung der hochgeladenen Dump bringt als Absturzursache den Atheros Wlan Treiber hervor.



> FAULTING_MODULE: fffff88007c65000 athrx
> ...
> FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_IMAGE_athrx.sys
> BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_IMAGE_athrx.sys


 
Die Treibersignatur ist vom 24.02.2012.
Als erstes würde ich daher beim Laptophersteller nachsehen, ob eine aktuellere Treiberversion angeboten wird.

Im erweiterten Stackverlauf kann man erkennen, dass noch zwei weitere Treiber mit reinfunken:
iaStor.sys (Intel Rapid Storage; Signatur von 02.02.2012)
avmnwim.sys (AVM VPN Client; Signatur von 05.07.2011)

Das aber nur mal als Info, da diese Treiber nicht primär für den Absturz verantwortlich sind.
Nur sofern der aktuellere Atheros Treiber immer noch Abstürze verursachen sollte, könnte es hilfreich sein, die beiden anderen Treiber zu aktualisieren.

Wenn mit dem aktuelleren Atheros Treiber wieder Bluescreens auftreten, lade bitte auch gleich wieder die Dump Datei hier hoch.


----------



## mrfl0ppy (29. Juli 2014)

vielen dank für die schnelle antwort. ich hab erst mal den wlan treiber aktualisiert, den vpn client runtergeworfen und ne neue version vom Intel rapid storage geladen. 

hoffe mal jetzt funktioniert es wieder. ich werds heut mal testen.


----------



## Steven94 (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal wollte ich sagen das es echt super ist wie sich hier um solche Probleme gekümmert wird, echt top!
So, zu meinem problem, welches ich sehr komisch finde.
Ich hab seit kurzem oft nen bluescreen mit der Gebietsschema-id 1031, dazu kommts alle paar Stunden vor das meine Maus und Tastatur komplett abspassten.
Das heisst die beiden Geräte fallen aus, aber die beleuchtung der Tastatur und die der Maus blinken wie bescheuert, manchmal schnell, manchmal bleiben se länger an aber die rühren sich nicht.
Hab schon gedacht es sind die USB ports im Eimer aber da meine Anlage über nen USB-Interface mit dran hängt und Musik/Ton immer weiter läuft kann es das nicht sein, Spiele oder so laufen auch weiter. Auch nach ner halben Stunde warten tut sich nix.
Hab die Steckplätze mal getauscht, bringt nix.
Manchmal geht auch nur die Maus aus, dabei kommt dann immer der Sound vom USB wenn was ausgestöpselt wird, kommt dann aber nach nen paar sekunden wieder.
Vielleicht hats irgendwie nen zusammenhang, ich hab nur kp wo.

Wäre dankbar für jede Hilfe!
Gruß, Steven

Edit: Hab grad gesehen das das nen Notebook Thread ist, hoffe das macht keine probleme^^

Achja, hier mein System:

MB- 8429016 - ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX
CPU- Intel Core i5 3470 4x 3.20GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks
GPU- 45631 - 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe
SSD- 120GB Samsung 840 Basic Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC
RAM- 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP schwarz DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
HDD- 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm)
Netzteil- 8404759 - 400 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Juli 2014)

mrfl0ppy schrieb:


> hoffe mal jetzt funktioniert es wieder. ich werds heut mal testen.


 
Bin gespannt, wie es läuft.

Hi Steven94, die Benennung der Gebietsschema ID ist leider nicht hilfreich (1031 = Deutsch). Eine Übersicht über die auftgetretenen Bluescreens wäre da schon wesentlich besser. Die Übersicht kannst du relativ einfach mit bluescreenview erstellen.

Poste auch noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD), sowie einen Screenshot von GPU-Z.

Die Screenshots bitte über den foreneigenen Bilderupload hochladen.



> aber da meine Anlage über nen USB-Interface mit dran hängt


 
Hierzu bitte auchn noch nähere Angaben. Was für ein USB Interface ist das? Bzw. treten die Probleme auch auf, wenn die Anlage nicht über das Interface mit dem PC verbunden ist?


----------



## Steven94 (30. Juli 2014)

Danke, das setze ich sofort mal um.

Blluescreenview:

==================================================
Dump File         : 073014-5803-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 30.07.2014 07:47:27
Bug Check String  : ATTEMPTED_SWITCH_FROM_DPC
Bug Check Code    : 0x100000b8
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`07f15730
Parameter 2       : fffff880`02f6ffc0
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+78a8a
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18409 (win7sp1_gdr.140303-2144)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+78a8a
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\073014-5803-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 279.576
Dump File Time    : 30.07.2014 07:48:17
==================================================

EDIT: Hab mir mal die alten Bluescreens angeschaut, die könnten auch noch interessant sein:
==================================================
Dump File         : 041614-5179-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 16.04.2014 12:20:22
Bug Check String  : BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000fe
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000004
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`08b0f7f0
Parameter 3       : fffffa80`08b10010
Parameter 4       : fffffa80`0acc4000
Caused By Driver  : USBPORT.SYS
Caused By Address : USBPORT.SYS+16f4b
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\041614-5179-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 324.784
Dump File Time    : 16.04.2014 12:20:49
==================================================
==================================================
Dump File         : 061514-5428-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 15.06.2014 14:40:02
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_CORRUPTED_EXPOOL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000c5
Parameter 1       : 00000000`096f9c00
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : fffff800`034109bc
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18409 (win7sp1_gdr.140303-2144)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\061514-5428-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 279.576
Dump File Time    : 15.06.2014 14:40:33
==================================================


Das Interface hab ich eigentlich schon immer in Betrieb, da ich da Mikrofone vom Schlagzeug dran habe und es für Aufnahmen, Cubase etc brauche.
Wüsste nicht warum der plötzlich der auslöser sein sollte, aber ich kanns testen.


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Juli 2014)

Steven94 schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht warum der plötzlich der auslöser sein sollte, aber ich kanns testen.


 
Geht nur darum, mögliche Ursachen ausschließen zu können.
Aber was für ein Interface ist das jetzt?

Lade bitte die Dumps aus dem Verzeichnis C:\Windows\Minidump\ hier hoch. Die Dumps dazu vorher in ein nicht-windows Verzeichnis kopieren. Dumps im ZIP Format einpacken und anschließend über den foreneigenen Bilderupload hochladen (geht nur, wenn die Dumps im ZIP Format eingepackt wurden). Bluescreenview bringt leider keine verwertbaren Infos.

Btw. Für dein Board liegen aktuellere Bios Versionen bereit. Ein Bios Update sollten wir uns mal im Hinterkopf behalten.

Von dem CPU-Z "SPD" Screen bitte einen Slot (oben links) auswählen, der auch mit einem RAM bestückt ist (ansonsten werden die RAM Profile nicht angeizeigt). Anschließend noch mal den Screenshot hochladen.


----------



## Steven94 (30. Juli 2014)

Das ist ein TASCAM US-1800.

Das mit dem Bios merk ich mir mal.
Hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können, hab mir gedacht warum da nix steht aber da hatte ich nen Brett vorm Kopf.
Das sind alle Dump Files von den bluescreens die was mit USB zu tun haben könnten, wie oben schon reineditiert.


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Juli 2014)

Habe mir die Dumps mal angeschaut. Die Absturzursache ist nicht ganz eindeutig (verschiedene Dumps; verschieden Absturzursachen) es kommen mehrere mögliche Ursachen in Betracht.

-Absturzursache Intel USB3 Treiber.


> FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0xB8_iusb3xhc+5fe8


Die Treibersignatur ist von 2012. Hier den aktuellsten USB Treiber von Intel installieren.
Das bringt mich auch gleich zur nächsten Frage..hängt der Tascam an einem UBS3 Port? Wenn ja, teste, ob die Probleme auch auftreten, wenn das Interface an einem USB2 Port angeschlossen ist.

-Absturzursache Tascam Treiber


> FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0xFE_IRP_DOUBLE_SUBMIT_tus1800u+24b50


Treibersignatur ist von 2010. 
Sind aktuellere Treiber verfügbar?

-Absturzursache AVAST


> STACK_TEXT:
> fffff880`08ad48a8 fffff800`032db169 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`096f9c00 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
> fffff880`08ad48b0 fffff800`032d9de0 : fffffa80`09ec6990 fffffa80`09ec69e8 fffffa80`09ef1c48 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
> fffff880`08ad49f0 fffff800`034109bc : fffffa80`05501311 fffffa80`05501310 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
> ...


 
Im erweiterten Stackverlauf ist hier noch ein Problem mit dem AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick zu erkennen:



> fffff880`08ad4b38 fffff880`0a583eaa *fwlanusb*+0x15eaa


 
Die Treibersignatur des WLAN Sticks ist von 2006. Hier unbedingt nach einem neueren Treiber ausschau halten.

Preisfrage ist jetzt, ob die Abstürze einen gemeinsamen Nenner haben, oder ob mehrere Probleme gleichzeitig aufeinander treffen, oder ob die Ursache doch eine ganz andere (z.B. defektes Motherboard) ist.

Mein Vorschlag:
1. aktuellste Treiber installieren (INTEL USB3, Fritz WLAN Stick, TASCAM).
2. USB Geräte (TASCAM und WLAN Stick) an USB 2 Ports hängen (sofern diese auf USB3 Ports hängen sollten).
3. AVAST deinstallieren (solange die Microsoft Essentials nutzen)
4. Sofern die Probleme bleiben, TASCAM abstöpseln.

Lade bei erneut auftretenden Bluescreens bitte immer gleich die Mindump hier hoch.

*Edit:*
Ich würde auch noch das Gigabyte Easy Boost Tool deinstallieren. Veralteter Treiber "GPCIDrv64.sys" von 2008


----------



## Steven94 (30. Juli 2014)

Alle Treiber bis auf den USB Treiber konnten aktualisiert werden. Der gibt mir immer nen Fehler, ist im anhang.
Ich hab alle Geräte schonmal an einen anderen Port gehängt, dabei auch 2.0 und 3.0 vertauscht, hat nichts gebracht.
Beim USB Treiber einfach mal alle nicht nötigen Geräte rausziehen?


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Juli 2014)

Probiere ob sich der Treiber funktioniert: USB 3.0 Host Controller-Treiber Download - ComputerBase

Was wären das für USB-Geräte, auf die du verzichten könntest?


----------



## Steven94 (30. Juli 2014)

Danke sehr, das hat jetzt funktioniert.
Naja im Dauerbetrieb kann ich auf keins verzichten.
Hab da Maus, Tastatur, Interface, 2 Festplatten und vorne den Stick und bei bedarf das Headset drinne.


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Juli 2014)

Kein Ding. Dann schau ma erst mal, ob die Treiberaktualisierung geholfen hat.
Sollte wieder ein Bluescreen auftreten, bitte die dazugehörige Dump Datei hochladen.


----------



## Steven94 (2. August 2014)

Ich habe zwar keine bluescreens mehr bekommen, aber jetzt gerade ist das problem mit der tastatur und der maus wieder eingetroffen, hatte seit dem 30.07 ruhe, aber ist grad wieder passiert.
Ich werd das interface jetzt mal uaskuppeln und schauen obs dann wieder passiert.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. August 2014)

Die Tastatur und Maus wären bei dem Problem am USB2 oder USB3 Controller angeschlossen?


----------



## Steven94 (4. August 2014)

Die sind an USB2 angeschlossen, hab einen USB3 Port für ne Externe Festplatte und der andere bleibt unbelegt.


----------



## BigdickRickOne (2. November 2014)

Guten Tag,

Ist hier noch offen, kann ich hier noch meine Fehlermeldung zum besten geben und auf eine Antwort hoffen? 

Beim Nosgoth (Steam) Spielen bekam ich nun schon öffter einen Bluescreen serviert.

Folgende Fehlermeldung geht mir auf den Geist:

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:	BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:	116
  BCP1:	FFFFFA80083AB010
  BCP2:	FFFFF88007B0DF50
  BCP3:	FFFFFFFFC000009A
  BCP4:	0000000000000004
  OS Version:	6_1_7601
  Service Pack:	1_0
  Product:	256_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\110214-15880-01.dmp
  C:\Users\ManjD\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-46301-0.sysdata.xml

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
Datenschutzbestimmungen für Windows*7 - Microsoft Windows

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt

Ich bitte um Hilfe..

danke schön :')


sORRY sehe gerade dass es sich hierbei um ein Netbook Thread handelt, ich sehe mich anderweitig um.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. November 2014)

Hi bigdickrickone, ok...hier gehts weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...26-fehlermeldung-gebietsschema-id-1031-a.html


----------



## seb123789 (13. Januar 2015)

Hallo Simpel und Co
Also ich habe seit einiger Zeit ebenfalls das Problem eines Bluecreens bei fast jedem Pc start.
Es ist dabei auch schon eher zu einer Glückssache geworden, ob der Pc hoch fährt oder noch mal neu startet.
Ich habe hier wie beschrieben ein Kernelspeicherabbild hochgeladen. Ich hoffe mal ihr könnt damit etwas anfangen und mir weiter helfen?
https://www.dropbox.com/s/gk1vgfy01fuslan/MEMORY.DMP?dl=0

Nach meiner Vermutung werden wohl meine Rams kaputt sein, da dies die ältesten Teile ind meinem Pc sind und ich Windows gestern neu installiert habe und es schon alleine nach der Installation der Mainbordtreiber zu Problemen kommt.

Nach weiteren Bluescreens hier noch eine Minidumpdatei.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ofbslazalqo7jkm/011315-64210-01.dmp?dl=0


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Januar 2015)

Nach der Dump und der Minidump zu urteilen, wurde der Absturz (Stop 0x116 Fehler) durch den Grafikkartentreiber ausgelöst.
Lade bitte noch weitere Minidumps hier hoch, um zu überprüfen, ob das immer der gleiche Stopfehler ist.

Zudem fällt bei der Auswertung das hier noch auf:



> PLEASE POWER DOWN AND CONNECT THE PCIe POWER CABLE(S) FOR THIS GRAPHICS CARD
> NVIDIA
> NVIDIA Corporation
> BIOS Certificate Check Failed!!!



Überprüfe bitte, ob die Stromkabel von der Grafikkarte alle korrekt angeschlossen sind.


----------



## seb123789 (14. Januar 2015)

Ja also hier sind dann mal weitere Minidump dateien. Ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht, ob ich alle in der richtigen Reihenfolge hier aufliste, bitte seht mir das nach.

Und ja an den Anschlüssen sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen, jedenfalls sitzt die Karte fest auf dem Mainboard und wird mit Schrauben gesichert und die zusätzlichen Stromanschlüsse sitzen jedenfalls fest, so das dieser Sicherheitshacken eingerastet ist.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fx3c4lj4sxyh3p8/011415-37799-01.dmp?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5mlwpxdues9ck8w/011415-38672-01.dmp?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/r62wymvgz6vuxwm/011415-38563-01.dmp?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5y2kty679pryha0/011315-29811-01.dmp?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/y23xy9xn6bo02j2/011315-29109-01.dmp?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/j9xam31yleiqhch/011315-29265-01.dmp?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/a2v4w689t5re3wn/011315-29842-01.dmp?dl=0


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Januar 2015)

Was für ein Netzteil genau ist eingebaut?

Es sind alles Stop 0x116 Fehler, die auf den Grafikkartentreiber verweisen.
Die Grafikkartentreiber sind vom Juli 2014. Hier mal bitte die aktuellsten Treiber installieren.
Ebenso die aktuellsten DirectX Komponenten installieren: DirectX Download - ComputerBase -> den WebInstaller ausführen; dieser sucht nach Kompenenten, die ggf. noch fehlen (bei der Installation will das Setup auch Bing installieren -> hier den Haken raus machen).

Die Probleme bestehen aber nicht von Anfang an? Das aktuell vorhandene System lief schon fehlerfrei?
Teste, ob die Probleme bleiben, wenn du die Grafikkarte in den zweiten PCI-E Slots deines Z77X Boards einbaust.

Poste bitte noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD) und einen von GPU-Z.



seb123789 schrieb:


> und ich Windows gestern neu installiert habe und es schon alleine nach der Installation der Mainbordtreiber zu Problemen kommt.



Welche Treiber genau? Hier sollten -je nach Gerät- die aktuellsten Treiber vom Chiphersteller (und nicht von der Motherboard-Homepage) verwendet werden.


----------



## seb123789 (19. Januar 2015)

So also es hat etwas gedauert, aber ich habe meinen Pc selbst versucht ein bisschen zu beobachten und auch Direkt X installiert.
Ich habe hier auch die Fotos aus dem Cpu-Z



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Treiber sind soweit auch alle Aktuell, bzw. es gibt zwar neuere Grafiktreiber und auch neuere Bios Versionen, allerdings sind dies alles Beta-Versionen und die lasse ich normalerweiße immer weg.
Und hier auch mal ne Auflistung meiner Hardware.

Mainboard: Gigabyte Z77X-UD4H
Netzteil: NitroX 800W
CPU: Intel Core I5 3350P
Grafikkarte Nvidia GTX 760 von Zotac ZT-70406-10P
Und Ram: 4x 2GB DDR3 Ram von Geil

Wie gesagt die Ram sind die älteste Hardware in meinem Pc und stehen auf meiner Auffrischungsliste wohl oder übel an erster Stelle.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Januar 2015)

seb123789 schrieb:


> es gibt zwar neuere Grafiktreiber und auch neuere Bios Versionen, allerdings sind dies alles Beta-Versionen und die lasse ich normalerweiße immer weg.



Nene, bleiben wir bei den Nicht-Beta-Versionen.

Hast du die RAM schon mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler überprüft (außerhalb von Windows)?
Bezüglich der RAM könnte das Problem ggf. auch an der Vollbestückung liegen. Ggf. mal nur ein RAM Paar (2x2GB) einbauen und testen, ob die Probleme bleiben. Teste beider RAM Paare einzeln.

Folgende Bios Einstellungen könntest du auch noch testen:
- M.I.T. Menü ->  Advanced Memory Settings -> Performance Enhance auf [Normal]
Abspeichern (F10) testen.
-  M.I.T. Menü -> Miscellaneous Settings -> PEG Gen3 Slot Configuration auf [Gen2] stellen
Abspeichern (F10) testen.* 
*


----------



## Yoginatore (1. April 2015)

Habe ein ähnliches problem und auch schon ziemlich viel rumgetestet.
Der selbe PC macht mir seit anfang an probleme, wie erwähnt habe ich schon einige sachen getestet (CPU gewechselt, Ram gewechselt, GPU gewechselt, selbst das Mainboard hatte ich eingeschickt und ein neues geholt) nichts hat geholfen, immer wieder "random" bluescreens
Beim jetzigen Ram (vollbestückt 6x 4gb riegel, auf nem 1366 sockel board mit einer jetzigen XEOn x5650 cpu - davor war schon ein i7-920 und ein i7-950 drin)

Ich habe mal einen dump mit angehängt (hoffe mal ist alles richtig)

Dazu habe ich noch ein Bild von dem memtest den ich über nacht habe laufen lassen!

Hoffentlich kann mir hier jemand helfen, bin langsam echt am verzweifeln, der PC steht hier immer nur rum und ich kann quasi nichts drauf machen


----------



## simpel1970 (7. April 2015)

Auf dem Memtest Screenshot ist zu sehen, dass bei der Prüfung ein Fehler aufgetreten ist.
Du solltest daher noch jeden Riegel einzeln testen, ob ein Riegel defekt ist, oder ob der Fehler durch eine andere Komponente/Einstellung auftritt.
Sollte beim Einzeltest keine Fehler auftreten, wäre die Fehlerursache ggf. woanders zu suchen.

Poste bitte auch noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainobard, CPU, Memory und SPD). Screenshots vom Reiter SPD, bitte von jedem Riegel (Slot) machen.


----------



## Yoginatore (13. April 2015)

Ah danke für die Antwort schonmal, ich werde die sachen die du mir genannt hast alle testen und dir dann wieder bescheid geben!


----------



## simpel1970 (15. April 2015)

OK. Bin gespannt, was bei der Einzelprüfung herauskommt


----------



## felix9474 (27. April 2015)

Hallo zusammne,

Ich bin neu hier und habe festgestellt, dass hier einigen mit ihren Bluescreen-Problemen geholfen wurde.
Vor etwa 4 Monaten habe ich mir eine neue SSD gekauft und mein komplettes System von der alten auf die neue geclont.
Irgendwann hat mein Computer dann auf einmal angefangen mir Bluescreens zu zeigen.

Der heutige hat mir folgendes hinterlassen:

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:	BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:	a
  BCP1:	FFFFF7FFC78EE008
  BCP2:	0000000000000002
  BCP3:	0000000000000000
  BCP4:	FFFFF800030B1B3B
  OS Version:	6_1_7601
  Service Pack:	1_0
  Product:	256_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\042715-9999-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Felix\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-25802-0.sysdata.xml


Meine Hardware:

Win 7 x64 Prof SP1
Asus P5q-e
Core 2 duo e8500
Ati HD5770
4 Gb A-DATA DDR 2

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand damit helfen...

MfG

Felix


----------



## simpel1970 (29. April 2015)

Hi,

lade mal bitte die Dump Dateien aus dem Verzeichnis C:\Windows\Minidump\ hier hoch.
Poste auch gleich noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).

Grüße


----------



## felix9474 (2. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mal eben alles af DB hochgeladen...

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/v45krivfwk9pdpg/AACQNW_2F4rrJ3KwHAgzt2z2a?dl=0

MfG

Felix


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Mai 2015)

Bluescreens scheinst du mit dem System schon länger zu bekommen. Zumindest sind bei den Dumps auch ältere Dateien dabei.
Überprüfe bitte mal als erstes die RAM mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler. Memtest86+ außerhalb von Windows mind. 4-6 Stunden laufen lassen.
RAM - Test with Memtest86+ - Windows 7 Help Forums

Des weiteren ist der FSB vom Board etwas krumm eingestellt (328mhz). Hast du hier manuell etwas verändert? Wenn nicht, stelle die Bus Frequenz im Bios manuell auf 333mhz.


----------



## felix9474 (5. Mai 2015)

Den Memtest werde ich die Tage mal machen und das Ergebnis hier posten...

Der FSB ist so krumm, da er durch SpeedStep und die installierte EPU-six Engine geregelt wird.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Mai 2015)

felix9474 schrieb:


> Der FSB ist so krumm, da er durch SpeedStep und die installierte EPU-six Engine geregelt wird.



Danke für den Hinweis. Die EPU Engine würde ich als erstes und umgehend deinstallieren. Zum einen ist das Tool nahezu unnötig und zum anderen ist es häufig für derartige Probleme ursächlich.


----------



## The_Heatseeker (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo erstmal zusammen,
(ich wollte keinen neuen Thread zu dem wehleidigen Thema eröffnen, deswegen schreib ich das mal hier rein)

ich habe seit geraumer Zeit hin und wieder (scheinbar zufällig) Abstürze und BlueScreens während dem Spielen unterschiedlicher Games (Watchdogs, Far Cry 4, Path of Exile, Anno 2070, Crysis 2).
Grafikkartentreiber sowie DirectX habe ich grade nochmal gecheckt - sind beide up-to-date.
Ich hänge einfach mal die üblichen Sachen (CPU-Z + GPU-Z sowie die Minidumps von gestern abend) an. Diese geschahen (beide) beim Spielen von Anno 2070, als ich zur Unterwasseransicht wechselte.

Mein System läuft sonst soweit einwandfrei, problemlos auch mehrere Stunden GTA 5 unter Vollast - die Probleme sind bisher nur bei den oben genannten Spielen und teilweise je Spiel nur einmalig aufgetreten.

Hoffe es kann mir wer weiterhelfen, ich verzweifel langsam und hoffe, einen Hardware-Schaden ausschließen zu können :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




System:
CPU: i5-4590 
Netzteil: beQuiet PowerZone 750W
Graka: Asus Geforce GTX780Ti DC2 
Ram: 8GB @1600
Mainboard: Asus Z87-Pro

Vielen Dank im Vorraus
Greets
The_Heatseeker


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Mai 2015)

Die angehängten Dumps beschreiben beide einen Stop 0x116 Fehler (Video TDR Fehler).
Primär sind hier die Grafikkartentreiber bzw. die Grafikkarte selbst als Ursache verantwortlich. Es gibt aber (leider) auch eine ganze Reihe weiterer möglicher Ursachen.
Da GTA 5 problemlos läuft würde ich jetzt erst mal nicht auf einen Hardwaredefekt tippen.

Die Aktualität von DirectX hast du mit dem WebInstaller überprüft?
Wenn ja, teste bitte mal folgende Sachen aus:

- BLCK im Bios auf exakt 100mhz einstellen (läuft derzeit auf 103mhz).
bleiben die Probleme...
- aktiviere im Bios das XMP Profil 

Die Grafikkartentreiber hast du einfach "drüber" installiert, oder eine Neuinstallation vorgenommen?


----------



## The_Heatseeker (8. Mai 2015)

Die Aktualität von DirectX habe ich mit dem Webinstaller von Deinem Link von einer vorigen Seite in diesem Thread geprüft - er sagte "gleiche oder neuere Version bereits installiert"
Den Grafikkartentreiber habe ich (nachdem ich in einer vorigen Installation "Neuinstallation" gewählt hatte und danach die Probleme immernoch auftraten) mit dem "DisplayDriverUninstaller" von Chip runtergeschmissen und die Aktuelle Version (350.12 für GTA V) installiert. 

BLCK und XMP-Profil werde ich mir dann im laufe der nächsten Tage anschauen und Rückmeldung geben.

Vielen Dank aber schonmal!

Greets!


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Mai 2015)

OK


----------



## felix9474 (10. Mai 2015)

Also folgendes:

An der EPU-Six Engine wird es kaum liegen, da ich diese installiert habe seitdem ich den Rechner vor gut 5 Jahren zusammengebaut habe und er ja über 4 Jahre problemlos lief. Dieses Tool ist halt sehr praktisch um den etwas lauten originalen Lüfter in seiner Drehzahl zu begrenzen und die Taktfrequenz etwas herunter zu setzten, wenn ich nicht gerade die volle Leistung brauche. Ach ja die CPU wird aber trotzdem nicht zu heiß, die geht bei meinen Anforderungen auf max. 45°C und das auch nur für kurze Zeit.

Den Memtest habe ich knappe 6 Stunden laufen lassen und mir wurde kein einziger Error angezeigt.


----------



## The_Heatseeker (10. Mai 2015)

BCLK auf 100 MHz und XMP-Profil an - konnte den Bluescreen an selbiger Stelle (Anno 2070, beim wechseln auf Unterwasseransicht) reproduzieren... Minidump hänge ich an - hat noch wer Ideen was es sein könnte?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank im Voraus

Greets

p.s. werde Spaßeshalber mal die Gamedateien checken lassen...
edit: Gamedateien-Check ist bei Anno 2070 auf UPlay nicht möglich :/


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Mai 2015)

felix9474 schrieb:


> An der EPU-Six Engine wird es kaum liegen, da ich diese installiert habe seitdem ich den Rechner vor gut 5 Jahren zusammengebaut habe und er ja über 4 Jahre problemlos lief.



Bitte zumindest testweise deinstallieren, um diese Tool als Fehlerursache ausschließen zu können.
Hab mit dieser EPU Engine schon alles erlebt. Nur mal eines von vielen Beispielen: Ein Bekannter wollte seinen PC wegschmeißen, da mittlerweile so gut wie alles versagte, Abstürze, Startprobleme, Plattenausfälle, etc.. Das Board hatte einen EPU Schalter, den habe ich auf "OFF" gestellt. Seit dem läuft die Kiste wieder, als ob nichts gewesen wäre!


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Mai 2015)

Gleicher Fehler wieder. Ggf. mal den Takt (Core- und Memtakt) der Grafikkarte um ~200mhz absenken und testen).



The_Heatseeker schrieb:


> p.s. werde Spaßeshalber mal die Gamedateien checken lassen...
> edit: Gamedateien-Check ist bei Anno 2070 auf UPlay nicht möglich :/



Warum das?


----------



## The_Heatseeker (11. Mai 2015)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Gleicher Fehler wieder. Ggf. mal den Takt (Core- und Memtakt) der Grafikkarte um ~200mhz absenken und testen).



Werde ich heute abend mal Austesten, danke für den Tipp! Ich hatte auch gestern im UEFI gesehen, dass ich sowas wie ein Energieprofil (ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher, habe es grade nicht vor mir) auf eine Asus-Konfiguration eingstellt habe - eventuell ändere ich dieses mal auf ein Standardprofil. 



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Warum das?



Die Schaltfläche zum Dateien überprüfen ist (anders als bei FC4 und Watchdogs) komischerweise nicht vorhanden :o Ich weiß nicht ob das schon auf nen Bug hindeutet oder einfach an dieser Vermischung von Steam und UPlay liegt... (wobei meine Version 100% Uplay ist, habe das noch im laden auf DVDs gekauft)


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Mai 2015)

The_Heatseeker schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch gestern im UEFI gesehen, dass ich sowas wie ein Energieprofil (ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher, habe es grade nicht vor mir) auf eine Asus-Konfiguration eingstellt habe - eventuell ändere ich dieses mal auf ein Standardprofil.



Lieber erst mal nachsehen, was das genau für eine Einstellung ist. Info hierüber bitte posten.


----------



## The_Heatseeker (11. Mai 2015)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Lieber erst mal nachsehen, was das genau für eine Einstellung ist. Info hierüber bitte posten.



Habe grad im Handbuch (http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/Z87-PRO/E7832_Z87-PRO.pdf , Seite 85) gesehen, dass es sich lediglich um eine Priorisierung handelt - diese ist bei mir auf Leistung ausgelegt (Rotes Symbol, in der Diagramm-Spinne starke Ausprägung Richtung "Performance").

Auf den Seiten 91/92 ist auch im "AI Tweaker" habe ich das XMP-Profil aktiviert, die restlichen Sachen stehen auf "AUTO".

Edit: oops - doppelpost - bitte ignorieren und unten weiter


----------



## The_Heatseeker (11. Mai 2015)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Lieber erst mal nachsehen, was das genau für eine Einstellung ist. Info hierüber bitte posten.



Habe grad im Handbuch (http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/Z87-PRO/E7832_Z87-PRO.pdf , Seite 85) gesehen, dass es sich lediglich um eine Priorisierung handelt - diese ist bei mir auf Leistung ausgelegt (Rotes Symbol, in der Diagramm-Spinne starke Ausprägung Richtung "Performance").

Auf den Seiten 91/92 im "AI Tweaker" habe ich das XMP-Profil aktiviert, die restlichen Sachen stehen auf "AUTO".

Ich lade heute Abend nochmals Screenshots dazu hoch.


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Mai 2015)

OK. Auf welchem Wert steht im AI Tweaker der Eintrag "OC Tuner"?


----------



## The_Heatseeker (12. Mai 2015)

Der Eintrag steht auf "BCLK FIRST"
Ich hänge einfach mal die Screenshots von den Einstellungen an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Mai 2015)

Damit versucht das Board die CPU über den BCLK automatisch zu übertakten. Stelle die Einstellung auf "AS IS" und teste, ob die Probleme bleiben.


----------

